# jQuery+Formular] Abschicken mit Textlink



## Moritz123 (21. November 2007)

Hallo!

ich habe ein einfaches Kontaktformular, das bisher mit 

```
<a href="javascript:;" onclick="fAnfrage.submit()" style="margin-left: 150px;">Anfrage jetzt absenden</a>
```
 abgeschickt wurde, mit der jQuery-Bibliothek ajaxifiziert, so dass das Formular ohne Seitenreload abgeschickt werden kann:

```
<script language="javascript">
<!--
	$(function(){
		$('#fAnfrage').submit(function(){
			var inputs = [];
			$(':input', this).each(function(){ inputs.push(this.name + '=' + escape(this.value)); })
			jQuery.ajax({
				data: inputs.join('&'),
				url: this.action,
				type: "POST",
				timeout: 2000,
				error: function(){ console.log("25:Fehler"); },
				success: function(ret){ $('#divAnfrage').html(ret); }			 				
			})	
			return false;
		})
	})
//-->
</script>
```
Allerdings funktioniert jetzt das Absenden nur noch mit einem submit-Button, der aber recht hässlich ist.
Ist es irgendwie möglich, weiterhin den Textlink als submit-Button zu benutzen?

Vielen Dank!


----------

